# Goldens Looking Down



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great pics! One suggestion. Pictures will orient the wrong way of they are too large. If you reduce their size to like 8 x 10 inches they will look the same in terms of resolution but never rotate. Here is an Oskie downlook for the collection.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Great pics! One suggestion. Pictures will orient the wrong way of they are too large. Of you reduce their size to like 8 x 10 inches they will look the same in terms of resolution but never rotate. Here is an Oskie downlook for the collection.
> 
> View attachment 869744


Thank you so much!! Now I just have to figure out how to reduce the size. Oscar is so cute


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks he is very adorable! So if you are using a MAC you open the picture in Preview then go to the top tab marked "tools." There you will see the option to resize the picture in inches. If you are using a Windows machine someone else will need to guide you.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Thanks he is very adorable! So if you are using a MAC you open the picture in Preview then go to the top tab marked "tools." There you will see the option to resize the picture in inches. If you are using a Windows machine someone else will need to guide you.


Thank you SO much! I am using a Mac and that was a huge help. This is my first Mac, so I'm still getting used to everything.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

jeffscott947 said:


> View attachment 869745


OMG. What's their name??


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Thanks he is very adorable! So if you are using a MAC you open the picture in Preview then go to the top tab marked "tools." There you will see the option to resize the picture in inches. If you are using a Windows machine someone else will need to guide you.


Try this for Windows:






How to Resize Photos in Windows Photo Gallery


How to Resize Photos in Windows Photo Gallery. The photo editing tools in Windows Photo Gallery allows you to resize photos quickly and easily. For business owners, resizing photos to specific dimensions makes it easier to upload pictures to a business website or social network, to share images...




smallbusiness.chron.com


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

CCG_FDL said:


> View attachment 869746


Oh dear lord, SO CUTE. I love these photos!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> OMG. What's their name??


Beanie is her name.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

jeffscott947 said:


> Try this for Windows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll use this on my other computer, I didn't know how to resize photos on Windows either


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Oh dear lord, SO CUTE. I love these photos!


You started a GREAT thread!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey goofing around.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Honey!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Here's Honey goofing around.
> View attachment 869749


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Honey looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Here's Honey goofing around.
> View attachment 869749


She's so beautiful! Hi honey


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks all, Honey is the sweetest dog ever!


----------

